# K2 New Black



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

ok so i messed with the boots a little more and i got a tighter fit. heres a few pics. let me know if something if off and what i should do to fix it. thanks. couldn'f find my usb for the camera so i just used my phone.
























































sorry for the hairy legs haha.


----------



## jcdoc107 (Jan 10, 2011)

My Darkos were a bit like that at first. Just have to break them in. They never felt loose.


----------

